# Precista G10



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

What can any one tell me about this G10 watch I have just won off E-Bay ie. age, service it was issued in and how does a Precista differ from a CWC.

The number on the back is W10/6845-99-541-5317.

I know the info is out there but I'm a lazy bu**er









Sellers Pic.










Hope it's not to battered but was only cheap and has had a new battery fitted.

Mike

P.S

Why are they called G10 the number starts off W10


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I read somewhere that precita were only issued to the RAF but this may or may not be exactly true, you know what mil watch myths are like!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I gather Precista made two versions, one like the CWC and another that had a thicker case, any idea which yours is?


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I gather Precista made two versions, one like the CWC and another that had a thicker case, any idea which yours is?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All I know, it's the one in the picture







untill I receive it.

Mike


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Fair enough Mike, I think the thick case model has a different movement


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

It takes a different battery too.









We'll sort it out when you get it Mike.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Mike said:



> The number on the back is W10/*6845*-99-541-5317


I'm not an expert at this, but I suspect you'll find the 6845 part of the number is actually 6645 which I think is the NATO stores code for a wristwatch.

Below this there should be another number in the form "xxxx/xx" or "xxxx xx". The last two digits in either case indicate the year of issue. If it's early 80's then I guess it could be considered to be an "old" one









I think with RAF/Air Ministry type prefixes, the "6" comes first, so it'd be 6B rather than B6


----------



## TimD (Feb 7, 2004)

I got a Precista G10 off the Bay a couple of weeks ago.

Rich mine reads W10/6645-99-541-5317

Mine was issued in 1982. It's a fat back version which makes it feel more robust than the CWC G10 I used to own. The dial and hands are mint, will post some pics later.

Cheers,

Tim.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Hope I don't get expelled from the club for being a smart arse, but I looked up the details in the relevant Defence Standard and marked up my picture of my G10 caseback:



> DEFENCE STANDARD 66-4(PART 4) Issue 4 29th. February 1980
> 
> WATCHES, Part 4: Watch, Wrist, Electronic, General Service
> 
> ...


The Service Reference Number prefixes the NATO stock number.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

potz said:


> My mistake ... only trying to renew my subscription to the club - viz. my signature
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That gets you a lifetime membership Chris

























rhaythorne said:


> Hope I don't get expelled from the club for being a smart arse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rich, without looking, can you tell me what is special about the dial design of watch no.223 in Levenberg`s book?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

> Rich, without looking, can you tell me what is special about the dial design of watch no.223 in Levenberg`s book?


I'm pleased to say, "I haven't a clue!"


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

rhaythorne said:


> > Rich, without looking, can you tell me what is special about the dial design of watch no.223 in Levenberg`s book?Â
> >
> >
> >
> ...


Good man, membership renewed


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

MIKE said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I gather Precista made two versions, one like the CWC and another that had a thicker case, any idea which yoursÂ is?
> ...


I picked it up today from a local E-Bayer. I asume it's the thick case model looking at it,as it apears quite chunky. It is dated to 1982. The chap who sold it was issued it when he was in service with the Royal Electrical and Mechanical Engineers.

Cosmeticaly the watch has seen "active service" with a few dings to the case and the crystal is still scratched despite trying to polish it up with toothpaste







but importantly for me, the dial and hands are still perfect with the green lume only just turning brown.

I just need to get a new strap for it as the one it's on is shot







and a new crystal would be nice.

Where would I get a correct crystal fitted?

I'm glad I joined the "G10 club" every body seemed to have one but me









MIKE.


----------

